# Kds



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Just noticed there's no Kds there this year, any reason?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

They will be


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Cool.


----------

